# Star Trek (2008)



## Chris (Jan 16, 2008)

Deserves it's own thread.

Star Trek (2008)






Karl Urban as Bones = 





Simon Pegg as Scotty!





Eric Bana as Nero? 





Zachary Quinto as .


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2008)

Red x's

Carl Urban is cool... But most of the cast makes this look like a WB "teen" drama show. 

I dunno... I loved all the star trek movies, but this fails to excite me... Something about it just doesn't seem tr00.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2008)

Fixed.


----------



## keithb (Jan 16, 2008)

If this movie is even a little bit OK, I'll be overjoyed. I was so worried when they left an opening to bring Data back from the dead in the last movie...


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, Eric Bana and Karl Urban can both act, so that's a plus. I don't know about the slew of young kids playing leads though. :\


----------



## Pauly (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll look at Spock and just think 'Sylar'! But yeah, should be interesting to see if they can put a twist on the franchise. I always enjoyed the series and films, but Nemesis reeked of 'more of the same', so here's hoping this film's going to be a bit different.


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> Well, Eric Bana and Karl Urban can both act, so that's a plus. I don't know about the slew of young kids playing leads though. :\



Simon Pegg might not be too bad either. But I guess i'll have to approach this one carefully. Hopefully some trailers or something will show up in the next few months perhaps. Then I can judge it better. I'm willing to give it a chance, but until some more info shows up, i'm kinda weary about it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll wait to see how it turns out, Leonard Nimoy _*is*_ spock, so eh...


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Simon Pegg might not be too bad either. But I guess i'll have to approach this one carefully. Hopefully some trailers or something will show up in the next few months perhaps. Then I can judge it better. I'm willing to give it a chance, but until some more info shows up, i'm kinda weary about it.



I dunno if I can take Simon Pegg seriously though. Just looking at the guy makes me laugh. He's the funniest motherfucker to come from that area since (all of) Monty Python.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I'll wait to see how it turns out, Leonard Nimoy _*is*_ spock, so eh...



There's 2 spocks though.  I'm thinkin' Nimoy will probably be in some flashback or something.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 16, 2008)

...and Winona Ryder as The Beaver!


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> Well, Eric Bana and Karl Urban can both act, so that's a plus. I don't know about the slew of young kids playing leads though. :\



Eric Bana kicked all sorts of ass as Hector in Troy. No clue who Nero is, though.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> Eric Bana kicked all sorts of ass as Hector in Troy. No clue who Nero is, though.



Yeah he did. I'm a big Karl Urban fan too. He was all sorts of awesome in Pathfinder.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> There's 2 spocks though.  I'm thinkin' Nimoy will probably be in some flashback or something.



SPOILER:



Spoiler



It's a time travel thing. Old Spock has to travel back in time to save young Kirk's life, and in the process meets young Spock. The two proceed to then team up through the movie to make sure young Kirk doesn't get assassinated by assassins from old Spock's present (TNG-DS9-Voyager era).


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> ...and Winona Ryder as The Beaver!


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> There. I hope that size 1 text was enough to cover the plot spoiler.



I edited your post. We have [ spoiler ] and [ /spoiler ] tags here sir.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> I edited your post. We have [ spoiler ] and [ /spoiler ] tags here sir.



Yeah, I could have sworn there were spoiler tags, but I couldn't find the button for the life of me. Guess there isn't one. I suck


----------



## thedonutman (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> Simon Pegg as Scotty!





I don't think I can ever take Simon Pegg seriously after watching Hot Fuzz, Shaun of the Dead and Run Fatboy Run.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 16, 2008)

keithb said:


> If this movie is even a little bit OK, I'll be overjoyed. I was so worried when they left an opening to bring Data back from the dead in the last movie...



The last Star Trek movie was made by a guy that doesn't watch Star Trek .


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope this film doesn't shit all over my Star Trek memories  

I also hope the Enterprise/Voyager or whatever features in the film looks badass.


----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 16, 2008)

I read that William Shatner was kinda pissed about not being asked to be in the movie.

SciFi magazine had a big write up in it about the Star Trek movie before Christmas. It outlined the characters and who was playing them. I believe that Nero is supposed to be the villian in this one.

Yea, Spock is going to look like Sylar to me. 

I hope this doesn't turn into an Alias-like Star Trek with Abrams. I liked Alias, but it could get kinda cheesy here and there.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> Eric Bana as Nero?



The villain.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this.

Re: Simon Pegg

I think he'll be amazing, and he's the main reason I'm excited about this  And really, could you take the real Scotty seriously?


----------



## Naren (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm not sure what to think about it, but Karl Urban is awesome (as is Eric Bana) and I've seen all the Star Trek movies out so far, so I might as well watch this one. I'm hoping it's good.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Can't wait for this. I'm a huge basically lifelong Trek fan (although moreso the TNG etc. stuff than OS).


This is directed by JJ Abrams, he of Cloverfield/1-18-08 fame. Color me excited!


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 16, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Can't wait for this. I'm a huge basically lifelong Trek fan (although moreso the TNG etc. stuff than OS).
> 
> 
> This is directed by JJ Abrams, he of Cloverfield/1-18-08 fame. Color me excited!



I'm exactly the same way, I grew up watching TNG with my parents, and love that show more than any other series (Voyager's close, DS9 was never all that great, and Enterprise, while an ok show, is not Star Trek). I also am one of the few people who actually likes _all_ of the movies...well...not 5, but...really, does anyone blame me?


----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 17, 2008)

Voyager... good?

DS9... never all that great?


----------



## amonb (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone here seen the teaser trailer? Its pretty cool...


Spoiler



all these guys welding together parts of The Enterprise. They are welding big metal sheets and struts and everything and it gives you a pretty good idea of scale. It also looks very faithful to the original enterprise too which is awesome.



I just hope its as fun as the original series. I was a bit fan of the shatner/nimoy thing and hopefully the same kind of chemistry can be generated in this film.

And who's Uhura in the new flick?


----------



## Naren (Jan 17, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> Voyager... good?
> 
> DS9... never all that great?



DS9 sucked big time. I loved The Next Generation. I watched it a lot when it was on TV and last year, I went and watched the whole series from beginning to end, which was pretty enjoyable. I never really cared for Voyager and I've never even seen Enterprise. The original series was entertaining, but I prefer the original series movies over the TV show. I also prefer the TNG TV series over the TNG movies. My least favorite of all the Star Trek TV shows I've seen was DS9. It was the most boring show ever. Zimbloth assures me that it gets really interesting after the second season or so and I'll have to take his word for it, because I've never been able to sit through an entire episode. Seriously bores the hell out of me.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> DS9 sucked big time. I loved The Next Generation. I watched it a lot when it was on TV and last year, I went and watched the whole series from beginning to end, which was pretty enjoyable. I never really cared for Voyager and I've never even seen Enterprise. The original series was entertaining, but I prefer the original series movies over the TV show. I also prefer the TNG TV series over the TNG movies. My least favorite of all the Star Trek TV shows I've seen was DS9. It was the most boring show ever. Zimbloth assures me that it gets really interesting after the second season or so and I'll have to take his word for it, because I've never been able to sit through an entire episode. Seriously bores the hell out of me.



Impatient kids!  DS9 was the best series to me. It blended humor with the most dire situations that lasted longer than one episode. It was the most overall brutal of the franchises.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 17, 2008)

I think DS9 was the best written and developed series. TNG is my favorite, and I think overall the best 9sicn it's stories were so great, and so true to the Roddenberry ideal, in many ways). 

But DS9 was grittier, and realistic. Terrific series. DS9 sucked big time? That's crazy. Fox Mulder can go get fucked in his ass after that comment.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2008)

I never really dug DS9. I hate the Ferengi, and Cisco was not Lando 

TNG is the de-facto Star Trek series, with Voyager being a close second.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Cisco wasn't supposed to be Lando.

Lando was a cocky charmer, sort of a foil to Han Solo.

Cisco is a brooding badass with a will of iron, and the reluctant hero. More like the Punisher or something.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Cisco wasn't supposed ot be Lando.
> 
> Lando was a cocky charmer, sort of a foil to Han Solo.
> 
> Cisco is a brooding badass with a will of iron, and the reluctant hero. More like the Punisher or something.



He should have been a smooth counterpoint to Picard.  

Plus, TNG had some standout actors too.


----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 17, 2008)

DS9 started to get away from what Gene originally wanted. Seems like he died while DS9 was still on. After he died the show began to stray.

It took me a while to get used to Voyager. I didn't feel that the Captain was a strong lead character, but I guess you can chalk that up to two different ways of commanding a ship.

Enterprise was an attempt to hit on the Star Trek money. It fell very short. It's no TNG. It was kinda slow starting off. I didn't care for Captain Archer either. His character just didn't have that commanding lead like I would expect. And another actor playing would've probably helped.

It turned out to be a decent series though. In the behind the scenes it talked about one of the shows producers ended up using his original song, because he plays guitar, as the opening theme song. Personally, I really liked that song, which made watching the show alittle bit better for me.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2008)

courtney2018 said:


> DS9 started to get away from what Gene originally wanted. Seems like he died while DS9 was still on. After he died the show began to stray.
> 
> It took me a while to get used to Voyager. I didn't feel that the Captain was a strong lead character, but I guess you can chalk that up to two different ways of commanding a ship.
> 
> ...



Enterprise was silly to me....and I'm not big on Scott Bakula, he kind of rubs me the wrong way. 

I found Janeway to be a strong captian in Voyager though.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2008)

DS9 got awesome when Sisko shaved his head and grew a goatee. Dominion War ftw. Voyager was always meh, I HATED how they turned the Borg into jobbers as well in the last few series. Lets not talk about Enterprise.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> He should have been a smooth counterpoint to Picard.



Hey watch them squints at me, buck-o. 

Yeah, the Dominion War stuff was great. Foreshadowing of Battlestar Galactica. (Holy fuck is that dark!)


I loved Enterprise, personally. Especially after 9/11, I almost hate to say. It got so much grittier. Sometimes Gene's flights of fancy, while inspiring, were just too damn whimsical. I never bought into this idea of Earth/Human society as a Utopia. As much as I love Star Trek, the Star Wars universe was much more interesting, with all the conflict, and analogies of real world situations.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Pauly said jobbers.  Giving away he's probably a wrestling fan.


----------



## Groff (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris said:


> I dunno if I can take Simon Pegg seriously though. Just looking at the guy makes me laugh. He's the funniest motherfucker to come from that area since (all of) Monty Python.



But honestly... Isn't that how Scotty should be? He was always weird and silly. So I think it could work... We'll see.


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2008)

amonb said:


> Has anyone here seen the teaser trailer? Its pretty cool...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Isn't Uhura played by Rosario Dawson?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 17, 2008)

The high point of everything Star Trek for me was the Wrath of Kahn, and then the TNG series was very enjoyable as well. When I worked out in the field, I watched it basically every day when I got home and was blown away by how good some episodes were.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Rick said:


> Isn't Uhura played by Rosario Dawson?



Nope. That cute chick from 'Guess Who' (Bernie Mac/Ashton Kutcher movie)


Zoe Saldana







Star Trek (2008)


----------



## amonb (Jan 17, 2008)

woohoo!


----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 17, 2008)

Voyager was pretty much shit, through and through. Every damn week it was a new race of bumpy headed aliens vs. Voyager. And if not that, they were busy ruining continuity or pussifying the Borg and turning them into a comedy routine.

The characters were terrible and 1-dimensional. Harry Kim died like 30 times. They had too many episodes where tons of shit would go down, and then at the end the "reset" button was pressed so that none of it ever actually happened. Maybe if the "Year of Hell" had been canon and didn't have the "reset button" switch pressed, it would have been a lot more interesting.

The Doctor was the ONLY interesting character, mainly due to Picardo's acting abilities. Good thing they recognized that later on and started making most of the episodes about him.

DS9 on the other hand.. FANTASTIC show. Especially after they got away from the religious mumbo jumbo of the first season or so and focused on the galactic political element of things. This was the show that had the most drama. It had the best characters of any Trek ever.

Gul Dukat was the single best villain in any Trek series ever. Why? Because he wasn't just some bad guy who swooped in and did bad stuff for simplified reasons. They focused on him during MANY episodes. Whilst most other Trek series would prefer to stay on the bridge and show things from the Federation's side, DS9 dared to keep the camera on the "enemy" for a bit longer. Because of that we learned that Dukat wasn't just a generic bad guy, he had reasons for what he was doing. He was turned into a tragic villain.

Man I love that show.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Nope. That cute chick from 'Guess Who' (Bernie Mac/Ashton Kutcher movie)
> 
> 
> Zoe Saldana
> ...



*Fap*


----------



## Groff (Jan 18, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> Voyager was pretty much shit, through and through. Every damn week it was a new race of bumpy headed aliens vs. Voyager. And if not that, they were busy ruining continuity or pussifying the Borg and turning them into a comedy routine.



I used to watch Voyager, and I enjoyed it most of the time, but then again, I was quite young at the time. This is how my brother explained it "Voyager is basically the captain screwing up somehow, thow in some ailens, and let the cool people on the show fix everything"

I liked the idea of a female captain... But I don't think she was a great actor. Now the lady that played the borg queen in one of the newer movies... She would have made a great captain.


----------

